# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Vrlo rani spontani pobačaji

## Shanti

Otvorit ću ovu temu iako bih voljela da o tome nikad nismo morale razgovarati i da se s time nijedna od nas nikada nije morala suočiti. 

Otvaram je potaknuta današnjim prekrasnim Aurorinim riječima i vjerujem da ćemo još njezinih misli i ovdje pročitati.

Vjerujem da nijedna od nas nije znala kolika je mogućnost da nakon što konačno dočekamo plusić na testu ili visoku betu, da se time dokazano začeće ne razvije u trudnoću i da taj plusić ili beta, koja je čak neko vrijeme rasla, ne završi bebom u našem naručju. Vele da je statistički šansa 50%, a da samo 30% začeća završi i porodom. Vjerujem da su u tih 50% i ona začeća za koja čak ni mi, vrijedne kakve jesmo s našim testićima i betama, ne bismo saznale, tj. da ne smijemo razmišljati na način da je, nakon što vidimo taj plus ili pozitivnu betu, šansa samo 50%. Nije. U to smo se sve i na ovome forumu uvjerile, jer većina trudnica je preselila na trudničke kružoke a kasnije i na one gdje se druže mame.

Na forumu smo saznale za biokemijske trudnoće, suočile se i s time da su neke od naših dragih prijateljica doživjele da su njihove mrvice nakon nekoliko tjedana trudnoće prestale rasti.

Kako to prihvatiti? Vjerojatno je nama, koje tako željno i dugo čekamo prvi pozitivan znak, objavu trudnoće, koje živimo dan po dan svakog ciklusa sasvim svjesne što se tog trena događa u našem tijelu, još teže.

Na blogu sam sasvim otvorila srce i um onih dana kad sam se suočavala s činjenicom da sam se puno prerano ponadala. Ja se doista nisam imala razloga nadati s tako malom pozitivnom betom, a eto... jesam. Razum je govorio jedno, a srce si je pustilo da poleti... Kako je tek našim dragim curama koje su duže živjele sa saznanjem da su trudne, mogu samo zamišljati. I ne mogu opisati koliko sam nesretna zbog svake od njih.

Zbog svoje padajuće bete plakala sam dva dana, gotovo neprekidno. Bojala sam se razmišljati o tome da ću nastaviti pokušavati, pitala se ima li uopće smisla. A onda, kad je prošlo doba plakanja i doba tuposti koje je nakon njega uslijedilo, odlučila sam da idem dalje. Odlučila sam vjerovati da je tako moralo biti i koliko god ja to nisam željela, da je tako bolje. Kad bih doista znala što je bio razlog, zašto je taj život tako rano prestao, vjerojatno bih bila mirnija. Ne mogu znati, ali moram prihvatiti ono što je okrutna stvarnost - da ta mrvica nije mogla dalje rasti. Jer s njom nije bilo sve u redu. Spremna sam na još suza, tako mi se ovoga trena čini, ako je to cijena koju moram platiti kako bih konačno, jednoga dana primila bebu u naručje. Spremna sam na tjelesnu bol i bol duše. Ne želim ih, bojim se, svega se bojim, ali ako ih moram iskusiti na ovom putu, iskusit ću ih. 

Nadam se da će mi se ovdje pridružiti cure koje o ovome također posljednjih dana razmišljaju, a posebno one koje će moći ponuditi neke misli tješilice i hrabrilice...  

Voljela bih da za ovaj topic nije bilo povoda, voljela bih da je svijet lijepo toplo mjesto na kojem se naši snovi ostvaruju čim ih počnemo sanjati... ali ponekad to nije tako. A mi same, i uz pomoć prijatelja, trebamo pronaći način da nakon tuge vjerujemo da će se naši snovi ostvariti. Jer hoće... ostvarit će se.   :Love:

----------


## Pepina

*Shanti*,jako si lijepo napisala sve ovo što si napisala  :Kiss:   :Love:  ..
Ja se evo javljam u vidu nekakve tješilice ovdje.

Ja sam eto,imala samo jednu biokemijsku trudnoću do sad.Kažem samo jednu,zbog toga što znam da ima ovdje cura koje imaju i više od jedne,a i klasičnih spontanih pobačaja,na žalost  :Sad:  .
Tako,da,eto i ja znam kakav je to osjećaj tuposti i beznađa,a da ne spominjemo šok.Kad nakon dugo čekanja,ugledaš toliko željeni plusić....nakon toga saznaš da beta nije Bog zna kakva.Pa,počne krvarenje.Pa se nadaš da možda ipak...razum ti govori da vjerojatno ne,ali jednostavno srce ne može ne nadati se.Na kraju se već i pomiriš s neizbježnim,pa kad to saznaš zasigurno,već te uhvati i osjećaj tuposti,pomiješan s mišlju -zašto?
Ali,ne preostaje ti ništa drugo nego prihvatiti da je to moralo biti tako,a razlog nikad nećeš saznati.

Nakon nekog vremena tuposti,ipak kreneš dalje..-ima raznih reakcija-netko odluči da sad više neće mjeriti temperaturu,neće raditi testiće,neće razmišljati o tome,nego živjeti dalje normalno,pa kad bude-bude.Netko se još više optereti,sve dok ne pukne,..sve ovisi,kako si to tko u glavi rjieši.

MM i ja smo nastavili dalje s trudom.Mjerila sam temperaturu,"gađali" smo prave dane u mjesecu,gledala sam opk..
Nisam to tako lako preboljela-sjećam se da mi je uvijek bilo najgluplje kad bi susreli neke poznanike,ili prijatelje i oni bi nas pitali ono uobićajeno-i,što ima novog s vama?A,meni bi uvijek prvo palo na pamet-izgubila sam bebu...nisam joj se stigla ni poradovati,a već je nije bilo.  :Sad:  ..ali,uvijek bi se nasmješila i rekla-ništa posebno,sve po starom...

Već nakon mjesec,dva je bilo lakše.Odlučila sam da ću biti strpljiva i boriti se za dijete,pa što god da se desi.Makar imala još 3 biokemijske,makar morala ne znam ni ja šta,ali da ću napraviti sve!Ali i shvatila sam da beba stvarno dolazi kad ona/on zna da mu /joj je vrijeme,a ne onda kad mi to poželimo.

I,malo smo se opustili.Ali i dalje smo pokušavali.I,evo,rezultat je došao nakon nekoliko mjeseci-u potpisu je!  :Heart:  
Svjesna sam da je naš dečkić dar s neba i nema dana da se ne zahvalim dragom Bogu na tom poklonu koji nam je dan..Znam da se vrlo lako moglo dogoditi,da još dugo čekamo na ovakvu sretnu vijest,ali iskreno vjerujem u ono što je ,mislim Pujica,napisala-da Bog ne stavljka u srce želje koje ne namjerava ispuniti.

Želim vam samo reči.cure-ne dajte se,ne gubite nadu,budite jake i uporne,to je ono što vaše bebe trebaju od vas.I doći će,sigurno!  :Love:

----------


## alec

*shanti, pepina* - prekrasno napisano. toliko topline u vašim riječima. i kamen bi proplakao   :Love:   :Love:  .

----------


## ivana31

Jako ste me utješile, i ja sam imala biokemijsku i vanmateričnu trudnoću, ali ne odustajem jednostavno neću, zato što znam da ću i ja jednog dana biti mama.

----------


## Novel

:Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:   ja nemam trenutno puno volje za pisanje... možda kada sve prođe... ali već sada znma da se ne predajem... sve dok ne dođe beba... i gotovo!

----------


## Aurora*

*Shanti* je otvorila temu koja ovih dana zaokuplja moje misli. 

Kada nam je *a72* rekla za nagli preokret u njenoj tesko docekanoj trudnoci, odmah sam se sjetila i jednog para iz uze obitelji koji je punih sedam godina cekao da se i njima desi cudo zvano zacece. I desilo se. A kada se cudo desi nakon toliko godina zelje, nadanja, iscekivanja, ocajavanja i ponovnog nadanja, onda se cini nemogucim da se to isto cudo moze preokrenuti, i prije nego sto njegova stvarnost doprije do nase svijesti, u mozda i najvecu bol i tugu koju smo do tada dozivjeli.
Bas to se desilo meni dobro poznatom paru, koji je svoju prvu mrvicu, docekanu i dozivljenu sa svom silinom osjecaja srece, izgubio u 8. tjednu.

Razmisljajuci o tome, ali i o nemilostnim statistickim podacima, te prozivljavajucu zajedno sa *Novel* i *a72* strepnju, nevjericu i tugu u onolikoj mjeri koju mogu dozivjeti svojom empatijom, shvatila sam da se _takve stvari niposto ne desavaju samo drugima_ i da vec sutra, zapravo vrlo vjerojatno, i ja isto tako mogu biti suocena sa istim. 

Zakljucila sam da je umjesto pitanja Zasto, koje se u takvim situacijama namece samo od sebe, mozda bolje traziti odgovor na pitanje _Sto se iz toga mogu naucti_ i _Kako svoje iskustvo pretociti u dobrobit drugih_.

Meni se iskustvo sto su ga podjelile s nama *a72* i *Novel*, ali i mnoge *druge forumasice*, duboko urezalo u sjecanje i srce. Zato, ako i ne mogu znati kakva je zapravo neka bol sve dok je i sama ne dozivim, sigurna sam da bih se u slicnoj situaciji sjetila onih koje su to vec prosle. I vec samo s tim, sto bi moju paznju makar i na trenutak zaokupile misli o nekim drugim sudbinama, moja sudbina vise ne bi izgledala tako strasna i moja bol bi zasigurno bila manja za svu onu koju sam uz vas zbog istog vec prozivjela. 

Za kraj moram reci, da je par o kojem sam na pocetku pisala, vec u svom prvom iducem pokusaju ponovo ostvario trudnocu koja je zavrsila sa rodjenjem potpuno zdrave i sretne bebe. Dobro je znati da je i takav daljnji tijek dogadjaja statisticki itekako vjerojatan!

----------


## Zrina

I ja ću napisati par redaka.
Kao i sve ostale cure, nije mi bilo ni u peti da će se meni dogoditi jer- to se događa nekom drugom.  :/ 
Kad je dijagnoza bila konačna jednostavno sam se prepustila osjećaju nemoći i tuge i plakala, kad god mi je došlo da plačem. I mislim da sam se tako riješila sve gorčine. Povukla sam se na neko vrijeme od svih i razmišljala i secirala svaki djelić cijele priče pa ipak na kraju nisam bila ništa pametnija. 
Puno su mi značile priče drugih cura ovdje jer iskreno, bilo je onih koje su izgubile bebe i puno kasnije,a mislim da se to ipak puno teže preživi. Nisam tražila odgovor zašto se to dogodilo jer ga iskreno nisam niti htjela znati. Meni je ovo jedno iskustvo koje me naučilo da ipak nije sve u našim rukama, da planovi jako brzo mogu biti promijenjeni i da moram prestati biti "control freak". 
Svima   :Love:  !

----------


## lilium

Iz osobnog iskustva a i preko iskustva puno drugih zena znam da nas pobacaji trajno obiljeze, ma koliko rani bili; iza svakog se nalazi puno nada i ocekivanja, puno tuge a na kraju se javlja potreba za ici dalje. O pobacajima se puno ne prica, sugovornici su nam nasi partneri i eventualno po koja prijateljica sa slicnim iskustvom ili s puno empatije (a takvih je jaako malo). Ljudima je uglavnom nelagodno, ne znaju kako da se postave i sto da kazu, pa ili kazu krivu stvar ili sute - znam koliko bole krive rijeci i znam koliko je sutnja nepodnosljiva!  Izuzetno cijenim sto postoji ovaj virtualni kutak gdje o tome mozemo pricati i znati da nas se razumije. 

Osobno imam iskustva s missed ab, skor 0:3; sva 3 puta je sve kretalo s plusom na testu, pocela bi nadanja kada bi na prvom UZVu izgledalo da se plod dobro razvija i svaki puta bi u 9-10 tjednu lijecnici trazili rijeci kako da mi priopce da malo srce vise ne kuca. "Age of Innocence"  je zavrsilo s prvim pobacajem&kiretazom i od onda svaki slijedeci plus na testu gledam kao pocetak nove bitke za koju znam da ne mora zavrsiti pobjedom no takodjer znam da ako i tu bitku izgubim ici cu dalje!

Racionalno-ja zna da sam s prvim gubitkom usla u 15-20% zena koje su izgubile jednu trudnocu u prvom trimsteru, s drugim pobacajem se taj postotak suzio na 3-5% a sa trecim sam usla u 1% "odabranih"; zna da se u medicinskim znanostima jos puno toga mora otkriti, no takodjer zna da i nama unutar tih 1% daju cak do 70% sanse da uz malo medicinske pomoci i srece uspijemo! 

Emocionalno-ja je prozivjelo raznorazna stanja i proslo kroz labirinte  bola, praznine, samooptuzivanja, tuge, samoanalize....nesto poput 
"Krika"  http://www.ibiblio.org/wm/paint/auth...nch.scream.jpg i 
"Henri Ford Hospital" http://www.tate.org.uk/modern/exhibi...dhospital.shtm 
no naucilo je proci kroz sve to i reci "Just Another Day" : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bz9JmpULP3o 

Zelim vam svima skoru i sretnu trudnocu   :Heart:

----------


## leda

Iza sebe imam 5. g. borbe za svoju bebu. U 7. mj. ove godine 4. ivf/icsi. 11. dan nakon et radila test koji je bio pozitivan. Probudila muža jer sam mislila da umišljam od silne želje. Poslala ga u ljekarnu i napravila ih još nekoliko i svi pozitivni. Jednostavno nisam vjerovala i vjerovale vi meni nisam se mogla veseliti jer mi je nakon 5. g. bilo tako nestvarno. Za par dana beta pozitivna i rasla je no, onda počela padati. Isto kao što mi je nestvarni bio plus na testu tako mi je i ovo s betom bio šok. Najgore od svega moja beta nikako da padne na 0. Moja M bila 8.7. kad sam i krenula u postupak. Nakon prve pozitivne bete počela je padati i tek je 2.9. pala ispod 0. M je došla tek 19.9. Bila sam nekoliko puta na uzv i ništa se nije vidjelo tako da je dr. rekao neka svakih 10 dana vadim betu i da je bitno da pada. Bila sam sva u panici i nije mi bilo jasno kako može beta tako dugo padati, a na uzv se ništa ne vidi. No, nakon toga 2. M mi je došla već nakon 28 dana. Vadila sam sve hormone, briseve i papu i sve je bilo ok. Nitko mi nije znao objasniti zašto je tako dugo padala, no na sreću sve je na kraju bilo ok. 
Skupila sam snagu i ponovno dogovorila novi postupak. Svaki put kad mi je teško pogledam onaj plus na testu i znam da snovi mogu postati stvarnost i to mi daje snagu za dalje. A i potpora divnih žena na ovom forumu bez kojih je sve nekako lakše.

----------


## leda

Zadnja rečenica s kojima je sve lakše, a ne ovako kako piše  :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

Ja sam u 1. i 3. trudnoći imala spontani (6.tj. i 12.tj.). Očito mi ove neparne ne idu. 
Imala sam sreću u nesreći što nisam niti jednom kiretirana. 
Prvi put je bilo teško jer smo planirali bebu i onda doživiš neuspjeh, a veseliš se i ne znaš zašto se to dogodilo. Drugi spontani nam je bio dosta traumatičan (i za mene i MM) jer je već bio kraj 1. tromjesečja, mislili smo da je sve u redu, osim krvarenja, sam izlazak ploda i posteljice bio je zapravo porod (imala sam trudove, nagon za tiskanjem). Razlog: prestalo je rasti. 
I sad se ponekad sjetim koliko bi to dijete sad imalo godina i kako bi nam bilo.

----------


## Iana27

Nakon prekrasnog vjencanja dogovorili smo se da cemo jos malo uzivati u dvoje i tek nakon kojih godinu dana pocela se otvarati tema bebe ali ja sam uvijek govorila kako se ne osjecam spremnom, sto je MM dosta bunilo ali je i postivao. Ubrzo nakon dogovora da ipak krecemo u akciju, dosao je nas plusic. Ta sreca, taj osjecaj je bio nezaboravan...nasa beba dolazi.Vec pocetkom 6. tjedna dolazi do laganog krvarenja, tableta i mirovanja. Cak i tada kada te uhvati panika pomislis da je to cisto kao upozorenje da se malo uspori. Nakon toga slijede dani iskrenog uzivanja, doma sam, MM mi sve pomaze, donosi kile i kile voca i povrca da budemo puni vitamina..
No..jedne veceri pocinje nepodnosljiva bol, te smo se dogovorili sa gin da odmah ujutro dodemo na kontrolu. Sjecam se ko sada da smo tu noc proveli suteci ali drzeci se cijelo vrijeme za ruke. Ujutro smo se cak nasmijali da se svercamo i da idemo bebu gledati ranije nego sto smo imali dogovoreno...no, sudbina se ipak poigrala s nama. Gin je rekaod a se beba prestala razvijati i da srceko ne radi..dogovorena kiretaza ali da odem doma i da se ipak psihicki pripremim na ono sta slijedi. Tu noc pocela je opet velika bol, nagon za povracanjem, tiskanjem i desio se pravi spontani...zavrsila u bolnici na 2 dana. Sve je to bilo u 11 tjednu trudnoce.
Poslije toga slijedilo je vrijeme prihvacanja, oprastanja, shvacanja i nastavljanje sa zivotom. Imala sam strasne uspone i padove...plakala na svaku trudnicu, plakala na neke detalje kada bi mi bili u mislima, a bili su 24 sata dnevno, racunanje u kojem bi tjednu trudnoce bila u tim trenucima, zapitkivanja: Zasto ja? Zasto mi?....upala u neki oblik depresije, nesanice, panika za MM dok je u autu, nocu slusala da li dise ili ako ga nisam cula u suzama sam ga znala buditi...cak sam potrazila pomoc psihijatra jer sam vidjela da cu potonuti.
Ali u svemu tome mi je najteze bilo kada bi me osobe koje nisu htjele ili nisu znale kako pokusavale tjesiti rijecima poput: Daj sta ti je, to nije bila beba to je bio plod! Ma zaboravi, proci ce! Jer sam onda jos vise mislila da sam prolupala. Veliku utjehu sam pronasla  upravo na stranicama Rode i tada shvatila da nas ima jako puno.
I tek nakon kojih 4 mjeseca sam pocela misliti pozitivnije, poceti vracati se u svoju normalu..pomogle su mi rijeci psihijatrice: Reci mi molim te, kada se vec pitas zasto ja, zasto se nikada nisi pitala A zasto NE ja? Mozda si dovoljno jaka da mozes kroz to proci, mozda je Bog tebe odabrao umjesto nekoga tko ne bi imao dovoljno snage! Sta mislis da li je bi tvoja bol bila veca da ti je recimo Bog dao dijete kojem bi se nesto strasno desilo recimo u 5 godini ili sada ovo. Budi zahvalna sto ti je mozda pomogao u necemu puno strasnijem...To me osvijestilo i od tada je sve krenulo na bolje.

I evo me sada..nakon samo jednog ciklusa vidjeli smo plus na testu, izvadili prvu betu i cekamo da odemo na drugu. Sva ona tuga je iza mene..sada je samnom veliki optimizam i vjera..naravno da me ponekad poljulja neko probadanje ili malo smedkaste sluzi..ali moramo ici dalje jer to zelimo, jer to hocemo svim srcem. Vjerujemo da ce ovog puta beba ostati u tibici i da cemo se upoznati za kojih 8 mjeseci...jer to je ono sto nas motivira sto nam daje snagu..

Zelim Vam da tmurne misli sto prije odgurnete od sebe, da sto prije ugledate plusice zbog kojih ce vam igrati dusa i koji ce Vas tjerati da krenete u nove borbe. 
Nasa je upravo pocela.....nadamo se pobjedi!!


 :Love:

----------


## a72

Shanti,Aurora-ovih dana na vase rijeci samo iznova pocinjem plakati,ali opet toliko mi prijaju,i toliko se vi trudite pruziti podrsku da sam vam neizmjerno zahvalna...
Sutra je taj dan,kako cu izdrzati,to jos ne znam...znam da ima puno tezih stvari u zivotu, i mozda sam i sebicna (samo gogicina prica...),ali mene je ovo dotuklo.Znam da necu odustati,to znam sigurno vec sad, ali ostaje ovaj strah koji ne moze donijeti dobro,moze mi sad samo pogorsati stanje hormona ,imunitet itd...kako dalje? Tjese price zena koje su nakon kiretaze ubrzo zatrudnile, ali ugledati plus poslije toliko godina,ici na kiretazu ...kolike su sanse da cu ja ponovo vidjeti svoj plusic? Juce sam cak razmisljala da uradim jos jedan test, mozda mi je to zadnja prilika u zivotu da vidim kako izgleda moj pozitivan test. Znam da sad ovo zvuci pateticno, ali svasta mi prolazi kroz glavu, i nemojte mi zamjeriti...
Juce sam pricala sa zenom koja je poslije 11 godina borbe i 6 spontanih (u 2. tromjesecju,cak  i u 7.mjesecu) rodila troje djece.Sa prvim djetetom je lezala od kad je uradila test pa do porodjaja,sa drugo dvoje nije uopste mirovala jer je vec bila mama i nije si mogla priustiti mirovanje, i sve ih je rodila za tri godine- sve je bilo ok,i svako je rodila poslije 35. Nikad nije saznala uzrok,iako je zdravstveni radnik,i ispitivala se u jakim centrima. 
Zato necu razbijeti glavu sa tim zasto (necu?),molim Boga da izdrzim sutrasnji dan , i idemo dalje...(jos juce ovo ne bih rekla!)

A podrska cura sa rode,to je nesto sto nema cijenu! Hvala svima !

----------


## ANKARA

Sve su ovo jako dirljive i tužne priče i znam da vam je svima jako teško podnijeti bol zbog gubitka nečega vama najdražega na svijetu. Ja sam svojevremeno mislila da kad bih izgubila dijete, imala spontani ili nedaj bože kada bi se dogodila nekakva grozna situacija, jednostavno pukla i postala biljka. Ali, jedna moja jako draga prijateljica mi je rekla: "Zapamti: Bog ti nikada neće dati nešto što ti nećeš moći preživjeti" Imala je pravo. Prije nekoliko godina mi se desilo ono najstrašnije. Gubitak djeteta u onoj fazi trudnoće kada je dijete već sposobno svojim pokretima odgovoriti na vaše. Pisala sam o tom nesretnom događaju ovdje http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12714 pa pročitajte, da se ne ponavljam.

Ovu sam priču prepričala iz razloga da vam pojasnim i objasnim kako se gubitak najdražeg bića nikada ne zaboravlja, nikada ne preboli ali vas tjera dalje, daje vam sposobnost da u sljedećoj bitci budete pametniji, hrabriji i razumniji. Nije bitno radi li se o početku, sredini ili kraju trudnoće. Osjećaji su uvijek isti od prvog plusića na testu. Vjerujte mi, žene su stvorenja sa neke druge planete i sve boli se izdrže ali tragovi ipak ostaju. Ja vam svima želim puno, puno sreće u trudnoćama i dolascima do njih, porodima i roditeljstvu. Nedajte se smesti nečim što nije u vašoj moći. Prepustite se vremenu jer za svakoga od nas postoji zapisana sudbina i desit će se ono što mora biti htjeli mi to ili ne.

----------


## sandraf

ja sam imala jedan mors in uterus i dva rana spontana. al imam i ovo dvoje iz avatara i moja sreca je potpuna  :Heart:  

bitno je ne odustati.

----------


## Care Bear

Ja sam pak imala dvije biokemijske, zatim sam konačno ostala trudna, sreći nije bilo kraja, da bi u 12. tjednu na redovnom pregledu doktorica zaključila da beba nema puno organa, među inima i jednu nogicu i da moram na pobačaj. Preživjela i to (satralo me psihički), a nakon toga slijedi izvanmaterična trudnoća. Ostadoh bez jajovoda. 
Sve ovo bez ikakvog medicinskog razloga, nikada nisam bila bolesna, nemam nikakvih problema, isto vrijedi i za muža - dijagnoza: stres!
Ove godine, suprug i ja smo otišli na cijeli niz genetskih pretraga jer nam više ništa drugo nije preostalo, da bi se utvrdilo da smo apsolutno zdravi i ispravni. 
Nakon toga sam odlučila odreći se uspješne karijere i visoke pozicije u međunarodnoj kompaniji, uz koju je išla i pripadajuća plaća od 4 hrvatska prosjeka, dala otkaz i ostala trudna u prvom ciklusu nakon otkaza.
Sada moja curka ima već 1 kg, 6 je mjeseci u maminoj tibici i imam, što bi se reklo - školsku trudnoću. Savršena krvna slika, urin, nema nikakvih bakterija u brisevima, beba raste po dijagramu, ja se osjećam kao poletni zmajček, kile rastu kako je propisano....
Valjda mi je ova dobra trudnoća, nekakva nagrada za sve što sam prošla ili se odrekla za ovu moju curku. Nadam se da će tako biti i do kraja i da ću imati najljepšu curku na svijetu  :Heart:  
Želim svima da u mom primjeru nađu nadu i naravno hrabrost za pojedine odluke i postupke

----------


## ivana31

*Care Bear* kad sam pročitala tvoj postol ostala sam :shock: , i po tvom primjeru znam da neću odustati, ako je tebi uspjelo nakon svih komplikacija, zašto nebi i meni, i svim ostalim curama  :Kiss:

----------


## luni

Jedan spontani u 10 tj. i ne znam kako samo to proživjela (sada će godinu dana), ali kada čitam vaše priče znam da mogu i hoću učiniti i preživjeti sve samo da ugledam malog   :Saint:

----------


## Iana27

*Care Bear, ivana31* zaboravila sam napisati da od spontanog ne radim..doma sam od 5. mjeseca, radila sam samo na sebi i mislim da je to imalo definitivno utjecaj na plusic iz prvog pokusaja nakon stanke....
Definitvno preporucam ukoliko je financijski izvedivo!!

----------


## Care Bear

Je, imate pravo - treba se opustiti ako si možeš financijski dopustiti. Moj suprug i ja na svu sreću možemo, ali smo unatoč tome bili realni i bacili nekakvu računicu i zaključili da gubitak moje plaće u nekakvom periodu od 6 mjeseci je cijena koju ćemo platiti za bebu, i da bi zasigurno toliko potrošili na umjetne oplodnje, liječenja i slično da slučajno imamu neku bolest nedaj bože. Mi smo doživjeli stres kao bolest od koje ja bolujem i koju treba izliječiti da bi dobili bebu, i koji se može izliječiti tako da ja ne radim i gotovo. 
Znam da ne pomaže ta teorija puno ako nemaš novaca, ali ja bih se recimo odrekla cipela, torbi, putovanja ili što je već potrebito, ako je to za bebu. Vjerujte, nije lako odreći se karijere za koju se naporno školujem i radim od 15-te godine, osobito što sam dosta cijenjeni stručnjak na tom području.  Moji suradnici i kolege su padali u nesvijest, mislili da u najmanju ruku imam pomračenje uma, da šta mi je došlo i slično....
Ali, kad me moja beba sad tupne iz trbuha ili svom tati na tup tup rukom, odgovori istom mjerom - nema te karijere koja to može kompenzirati, a bogme ni novaca :D

----------


## pujica

*care bear*  :Zaljubljen:  pomazi svoju bebicu i ljubni je i za nas

----------


## Care Bear

Evo i bebica svim budućim mamama šalje dobre vibre (mislim, štuca sve u šesnaest dok ovo čitamo, pa će mama to prevesti tetama s foruma da to beba šalje dobre vibre) :D  :D

----------


## Shanti

Hvala bebici i hvala njenoj mami   :Zaljubljen: 

I hvala svima koje su s nama podijelile svoje priče...   :Love:

----------


## r_i_t_a

evo imam i ja nešto ispričat.
dvije trudnoće normalne i nakon toga dva spontana u 6 tjednu.grozno iskustvo ali ne odustajem.samo priznajem užasno me strah da se opet isto ne ponovi...

----------


## Care Bear

Ma ja svim svojim frendicama koje imaju problema sa začećem kažem:Curke, kad je meni nakon svega uspjelo, i sve preživjela, pa mora i vama!
Eto!

----------


## dambo

Haj svima,

ja sam dambo,
kopam po starim topicima pa me linkovi odvedu dalje i dalje... Moram se izjadati makar se ponavljam... 1.t - spontani u 7. tj.btw. taj sam doslovno prehodala kao običnu m, samo sam za vikend ležala i otplakala svoj +, kod dr. nisam ni išla - mislila sam da nije potrebno tako rano; 2.t. sam uspjela uz Dabroston do 13. tj. i dalje sve bez problema. 3.t. - spontani u 11.tj. + kiretaža. Sada, nakon 3 tjedna puklo me neprekidno plakanje već dva dana. Znam da će proći... ali eto, treba vremena da se sve posloži...

Budući da je topic star, a iz svog iskustva znam da uz bebu nisam nekad mjesecima obnavljala potpis ni avatar, nadam se da ste sve već sretne mame, da se borite sa drugim brigama, jaslicama, pranjem ruku, jedenjem povrća itd.   :Heart:  

Imala sam sreću u nesreći da mi je moja dr. dala bolovanje malo dulje od uobičajenog - idući tjedan se vraćam - nije ništa što i drugi ljudi ne rade... U međuvremenu sam dobila i upalu grla, antibiotik, tbl. za smirenje. Mislila sam, još 3 dana - neće nikud pobjeći posao - budući da vučen prhlade i dolazim bolesna raditi od 9.mj. prošle godina - misli sam nije grijeh, nego sam dužna sebi i svojima ozdraviti kako treba, a ne već oslabjeno tijelo, napadnuto još infekcijom grla izlagati ponovo stresu. Uvijek ostajem dulje na poslu kad treba, a to je nekad i mjesecima svakodnevno i po 2 sata neplaćeno, ne žalim se...D se razboli 1,5 puta mjesečno u jaslicama i ja pokupim sve od njega naknadno - nismo bolesni paralelno, ja izostanem 2-3 dana pa onda baka uskoči koji dan jer i ona radi, dakle iza svak upale , viroze, bili čega, ja sam zatvarala bolovanje a sama sam pod antibioticima i temperaturom dolazila raditi. Ali ona broji samo izostanke da mi je zbog jaslica i po dva puta na mjesec bolestan, meni je imunitet na 0, zašto se ne oraniziram kao ona- ona je u svemu uspješna i zdrava. (Hvala Bogu)'' Nisam u prilici odreći se posla i plaće jer skoro da nemam čega se odreći. Takav je život, mora se... Razumijem i šefove, oni moraju sve organizirati... Ali...Ljuti me i mislim da imam pravo da me zbog toga što nisam došla se javiti osobno - javila sam joj se telefonom (kao da imam razlog za slavlje javljat se) - jer sam inače povučena osoba i teže komuniciram, šef. uzela na zub... ''Kao razumije, bla, bla.... ona je isto žena i majka... ali njoj posao trpi zbog mene... druge se žene vraćaju na posao odmah poslije kiretaže, ti se samo kilaviš, vučeš se na bolovanju... pa znaš li kako je ženama u 7. mj imati pobačaj kad moraju roditi... da nisam zahvalna što mi je Dragi BOg dao da to tako lako prođe, 10 tjedana, možda nije ni srce prokucalo. Moraš gledat naprijed, moraš u glavi reći da je to Dragi Bog tako htio i pomiriti se s time u glavi, srediti se...Svi bi violjeli da su bolji uvjeti na poslu bla, bla, ali nisu...'' Ko je nju šta pitao kako ću ja u 'glavi' posložiti to što se dogodilo, i da li ću biti u depri zbog toga ili ne, nije ni dr. ni svećenik da mi drži takve prodike, samo je bahata ia misli da sve zna...

Ako doživljavate slične komentare oduprite im se ili ih ne slušajte! Tuga se mora odtugovati, to je proces, depresija se mora liječiti i naučiti se živjeti s njom... nema tog šefa, susjede, rodice da vam daje savjete da se saberete ako se osjećate loše. Naročito ne jer je bio rani spontani. Pa to je isto plod koji je svaka od nas željela. To su kontra savjeti koji samo pogoršavaju situaciju. Ne dajte se! 

Uglavom 'ohrabrila' me totalno. Smiješno mi je samo kad u sebi pomislim kako ona sebe smatra stručnjakom za komunikaciju s ljudima....

Hajde pune sreće svima, i ja ću napraviti malo propuh u glavi pa idem raditi, a ostalo će doće sve samo svojim redom u svoje vrijeme... nadam se ...

----------


## visibaba

> Ljuti me i mislim da imam pravo da me zbog toga što nisam došla se javiti osobno - javila sam joj se telefonom (kao da imam razlog za slavlje javljat se) - jer sam inače povučena osoba i teže komuniciram, šef. uzela na zub... ''Kao razumije, bla, bla.... ona je isto žena i majka... ali njoj posao trpi zbog mene... druge se žene vraćaju na posao odmah poslije kiretaže, ti se samo kilaviš, vučeš se na bolovanju...


ajme, ajme, ajme  :Evil or Very Mad:  
pitaj ju samo dal bi se mijenjala s tobom???

a ovo da joj se nisi dosla javiti osobno... ma ne mogu vjerovati sto sve ljudi ocekuju! mogla si joj samo papire poslati, bez da si i nazvala, pa nek si misli   :Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  

dambo  :Love:

----------


## dambo

*visibaba*,

sad sam dobro. I na poslu sam cool.  8) 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Aurora*

Ovaj topic i price koje su mu prethodile jako su utjecali na moje razmisljanje o spontanim pobacajima, na moju svijest o tome i na kraju na moje osjecaje u trenutku kada sam se i sama suocila s time. Sve je ispalo bas kao sto sam to napisala prije dvije godine:




> Razmisljajuci o tome, ali i o nemilostnim statistickim podacima, te prozivljavajucu zajedno sa *Novel* i *a72* strepnju, nevjericu i tugu u onolikoj mjeri koju mogu dozivjeti svojom empatijom, shvatila sam da se _takve stvari niposto ne desavaju samo drugima_ i da vec sutra, zapravo vrlo vjerojatno, i ja isto tako mogu biti suocena sa istim.
> 
> Meni se iskustvo sto su ga podjelile s nama *a72* i *Novel*, ali i mnoge druge forumasice, duboko urezalo u sjecanje i srce. Zato, ako i ne mogu znati kakva je zapravo neka bol sve dok je i sama ne dozivim, sigurna sam da bih se u slicnoj situaciji sjetila onih koje su to vec prosle. I vec samo s tim, sto bi moju paznju makar i na trenutak zaokupile misli o nekim drugim sudbinama, moja sudbina vise ne bi izgledala tako strasna i moja bol bi zasigurno bila manja za svu onu koju sam uz vas zbog istog vec prozivjela.


Vjerujem da upravo zbog ovih rijeci, odnosno spoznaje iz koje su one proizisle, svoju biokemijsku trudnocu nisam dozivjela tragicno i ona mi nije zadala preveliku bol. Smjestila sam sebe unutar ne tako male statisticke vjerojatnosti navedene na pocetku ove teme pa je samim time izostalo i ono inace neizbjezno pitanje _Zasto?_.

Da ne bi ovaj moj post zazvucao mozda i suvise bescutno moram dodati da sam ja uz sve navedeno itekako svijesna da prica o spontanim pobacajima i okrutnoj statistici koja ju prati ima na srecu i svoju drugu stranu medalje. A na drugoj se strani medalje nalaze price velike vecine zena koje su nakon spontanog uspjesno ostvarile trudnocu i dobile svoje zeljeno dijete, kao i statisticni podaci prema kojima je cak i biokemijska trudnoca vrlo dobar znak za uspijeh u narednim pokusajima. Ja sada itekako racunam na to da cu uskoro pronaci sebe i na toj drugoj strani medalje.   :Wink:

----------


## Pinky

a sta ja znam......

prvi aih je rezultirao plusom na testu i biokemijskom.... rekli su da je to dobar znak, pa se nisam puno bedirala

prvi ivf je zavrsio dobrom betom za taj dan i opet biokemijskom..... i moram priznati da mi biokemijska vise nije dobar znak vec me lagano pocinje zabrinjavati...

od 4 pokusaja 2 biokemijske. kad bi to znacilo korak ka bebici mozda se ne bih uzbuđivala, ali ne sviđa mi se sto se biokemijska opet ponovila.

u buduce NIKAKVO VAĐENJE BETE do 16dpt, pa ako bude jos jedna da je uopce ne skuzim.

dosta mi je vise pozitivnih testova i nula djece. doma imam 4 testa sa plusom... ne znam zasto ih cuvam...

----------


## Aurora*

Uf, *Pinky* kad se gleda na to kako si ti prikazala ne izgleda bas ohrabrujuce... Koliko vremena je proslo od tvoje prve biokemijske do druge i od druge do sada? Mozda je sve samo pitanje vremena? A vrijeme ja kazu relativno - s cime se ja u potpunosti slazem!

Nego, htjedoh se osvrnuti na nesto drugo u tvom postu. Ja sam prvu betu vadila upravo 16. dpt. kada je bila 817. Cinila mi se savrsenom. A samo dva dana nakon toga umjesto da se udvostruci, ona se vise nego prepolovila. To je bilo bas neocekivano. Htjela sam reci nikakve garancije nema niti da ce beta pravilno rasti, niti da ce srce prokucati ili ako prokuca da nece stati, niti da ce se beba ziva i zdrava roditi...   :Sad:  
Sve su to stvari kojih sam ja itekako svjesna, a upravo zbog te svijesti vjerujem da se sa bilo kojom od tih nedaca mogu lakse nositi, ako do koje, zlunetrebalo, dodje...

----------


## ivananeda

Joj, sto dize njenu temu...crkoh od muke....

----------


## visibaba

*Aurora* ti si zaista jaka osoba  :Love:   :Heart: 





> dosta mi je vise pozitivnih testova i nula djece. doma imam 4 testa sa plusom... ne znam zasto ih cuvam...


*Pinky*  :Love:  nadam se da ce tvoj sljedeci plus zavrsiti u tvom zagrljaju kao zdrava savrsena bebica

----------


## Pinky

prva biokemijska je bila lani u 7. mjesecu (plus bio za moj 35. rodjendan, a uvik sam govorila da ce se cudo dogodit i da cu do 35. rodjendana biti trudna, kad ono paf plus tocno na rockas)

druga je bila pocetkom 6. mjeseca ove godine na 1. ivf-u

btw, idiotizam od zakona stupio na snagu na moj rodjendan ove godine...

i ja sam opterecena sa svim tim stvarima tipa hoce li biti zdravo (volontiram u udruzi mentalno r., pa sam se svega nagledala, a i moje godine me sve vise zabrinjavaju) ali treba se nekako rijesiti takvih opterecenja ili cemo crkniti...

----------


## romanica

Evo da se i ja javim...prije 17 g. prirodnim putem rodila djevojčicu,zatim sljedi 1 vanmaternična...ostala bez jednog jajovoda,drugi totalno neprohodan...1IVF missed ab. u 9 tjednu....nakon plusa na testu mojoj sreći nije bilo kraja,prva beta -savršena,druga također...prvi uzv super,drugi isto,treći katastrofa-srce više ne kuca...odmah kiretaža....prvi tjedan sam bila izgubljena sad sam se malo pribrala i jedva čekam ponovno krenuti jer mislim da je najgore tapkanje....jedva čekam sljedeću godinu i iskreno se nadam da će sve proći u redu jednostavno ne ODUSTAJEM

----------


## EEla

Bok! Nova sam ovdje..Imam par pitanja i mislim da mi vi možete pomoć..imam curicu od 2 i pol god i jako smo željeli još jedno dijete..8.10.09.sam imala spontani u 8tj trudnoće-plod se navodno nije razvijao kako treba... Sad sam ponovno trudna-6tj..bila sam na pregledu i ginekolog mi je rekao da takve rane trudnoće obično loše završe...još se nije vidjelo srce tako da me naručio za 10 dana..što vi mislite? Ima li nade da će sve biti u redu? Očajna sam i stvarno želim ovu bebu..Hvala vam...

----------


## Dragonfly

Samo se pokušaj opustiti što više možeš. Još nije prekasno za srčeko, nekad se vidi tek s 8, 9 tjedana. A i ti doktori - mislim stvarno, kaj je tak teško reći nešto pozitivno, pogotovo u ovoj osjetljivoj situaciji kad je iza tebe već jedan spontani. Ja sam, kao i ti imala spontani u 2.trudnoći s 8 tjedana, a nakon toga sam ostala trudna i rodila preslatkog dečka. Šaljem ti zagrljaj uz želju da sve dobro prođe i  da tvoja curica dobije seku ili brata.

----------


## EEla

> Samo se pokušaj opustiti što više možeš. Još nije prekasno za srčeko, nekad se vidi tek s 8, 9 tjedana. A i ti doktori - mislim stvarno, kaj je tak teško reći nešto pozitivno, pogotovo u ovoj osjetljivoj situaciji kad je iza tebe već jedan spontani. Ja sam, kao i ti imala spontani u 2.trudnoći s 8 tjedana, a nakon toga sam ostala trudna i rodila preslatkog dečka. Šaljem ti zagrljaj uz želju da sve dobro prođe i  da tvoja curica dobije seku ili brata.




 :Smile:   hvala ti puno... :Smile: ) nadam se da će sve biti u redu jer stvarno jako želimo tu bebicu...Hvala...

----------


## arilu

Meni se u trudnoći prije ove u 6. tjednu vidjela samo prazna gastacijska vrećica. Ta trudnoća nije imala šanse, ali ako ima ploda to još ništa ne mora značiti. Forum je prepun slučajeva kad su dr. rekli da "niš od trudnoće", pa je srčeko prokucalo na slijedećem pregledu.
Želim ti puno sreće!

----------


## smarija

cure molim vas za odgovor prije 16 dana imala sam spontani u 8 nedelji trudnoce i radjena mi je kiretaza.svo ovo vrijeme nakon zahvata imam blago krvarenje sto pocinje da me zabrinjava da li je to u redu iako sam nakon kiretaze dva puta bila kod dr.na pregledu i radili su mi uzv gdje je maternica potpuno cista trazili da ponovim beta nalaz,odradim i to beta negativna iznosi 5,3.po njihovom kako oni kazu da je to u redu i da je potrebno neko vrijeme da se sve vrati u normalu.da li se nekom desila slicna situacija?

----------


## Dragonfly

Tu ti baš neke cure sad pričaju o tome, pa si pogledaj malo:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/threads/522...nakon-kiretaze
Kod mene kiretaža nije bila potrebna pa ti ne mogu reći iz prve ruke, ali koliko sam čula normalno je krvariti i mjesec, dva nakon i da je beta još malo povišena neko vrijeme. Meni je bila. 
Žao mi je zbog tvog gubitka i želim ti bebicu što prije. :Love: 
EEla, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## EEla

jedino što mi je dr.rekao je da vidi vrećicu ali da nevidi plod ni odkucaje...

----------


## smarija

hvala ti i ja se nadam da cu uskoro u nove pobjede,jeste da  je ovaj gubitak strasan pogotovo sto mm i ja smo cekali na ovu bebicu 7 godina i koja je zaceta pomocu inseminacije ali sta da se radi kad je tako bilo sudjeno.

----------


## Barbara

Čitam ove vaše postove i teško mi je jer sam i sama prošla slične situacije. Nakon pobačaj s kiretacijom ( a imala sam tri) svaki puta sam po malo krvarila oko dva tjedna. Treba mirovati i priroda će učiniti svoje. Dobivala sam i lijek za  stezanje maternice. Ne znam da li se tako nešto i sada daje, jer je moj zadnji pobačaj bio prije16 godina.

----------


## smarija

meni su dali antibiotik i kapi za stezanje maternice koje sam ja popila

----------


## Barbara

Onda je to to.Treba samo malo strpljenja i jaka psiha. Ja sam svašta prošla, a sada imam dvoje djece. Neki sam dan bila sa sinom kod liječnika i on me u čudu pogledao kad je postavio rutinsko pitanje iz koje trudnoće po redu je dijete , a ja ko iz topa ispalim: Iz pete.

----------


## smarija

pa kad matematicki i jeste tako ne moze covjek na njih da zaboravi ja bar mislim da nikad necu moci zaboraviti na ovog prvog bebana

----------


## a72

> ... Sad sam ponovno trudna-6tj..bila sam na pregledu i ginekolog mi je rekao* da takve rane trudnoće obično loše završe*...još se nije vidjelo srce tako da me naručio za 10 dana..što vi mislite? ...


*EEla*, nadam se da je sve ok, javi nam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Nije mi jasno ovo boldano? Sta je mislio time reci ? Pa i svaka uspjesna trudnoca je jednom bila rana trudnoca (kod koje se mozda u nekom trenutku nista nije moglo vidjeti,sve zavisi kad se ode na pregled) , a 6.tj. je stvarno prerano da se daju takve ocijene...ko zna kad si ovulirala, moglo je biti kasnije zacece, mozda si  tad bila trudna tek 3-4 tj.  U svakom slucaju sretno!

----------


## EEla

Bila sam na pregledu i sad mi je još gorije...Nalaz je sljedeći...8+6 tt plod veličine 4mm vidljiv ali ne i otkucaji.  Doktor kaže da bi srce već trebalo kucati ali njegovi tjedni t se ne poklapaju s mojima...Naime pred 10 dana je napisao da sam trudna 5-6tj a sada već toliko?! Točno znam dan kada sam ostala trudna a to je 25.12.kada sam imala odnos, a zadnja menstruacija je bila 11.12.Molim vas recite mi što da mislim,napravim?! Rekao mi je da čekam ako prokrvarim da idem na hitnu a ako ne da dođem u ponedjeljak....Hvala vam puno!!

----------


## Aurora*

Draga *EEla*, na zalost bojim se da je tvoj doktor u pravu  :Sad: . I sto se tice duzine trajanja trudnoce i sto se tice otkucaja srca... 
Evo, ovdje je jedan kalkulator preko kojeg mozes i sama izracunati neke osnovne podatke sto se trajanja trudnoce tice.
Jako mi je zao, ali iz svega sto kazes nema vise puno nade da bi ova trudnoca mogla zavrsiti dobro  :Sad: ...

----------


## EEla

danas je tjedan dana odkako sm imala spontani...  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Arkana10

uh Ella, zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Glossy

> danas je tjedan dana odkako sm imala spontani...


EEla  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## Neli

> danas je tjedan dana odkako sm imala spontani...


Ella... jako mi je žao i iz osobnog iskustva znam što proživljavaš...  :Sad: 

daj si vremena da se oporaviš, fizički, a još bitnije psihički... odtuguj, udahni i kad osjetiš da je vrijeme - kreni u novi boj za svog malog anđela

ja nisam odustala, znam da nećeš ni ti

uostalom - znaš kako kažu: za sve vrijedno u životu valja se pomučiti... pa valjda tako moramo gledati i na ove neravnine na putu do željenog cilja... :Love:

----------


## EEla

hvala ti...jako mi je teško...dr me zezaju,dali su mi bolovanje samo 2tj a ja nisam spremna vratiti se na posao nakon svega..nemam snage a država nema razumjevanja...jadno..

----------


## Neli

ma znaš što... ta dva tjedna (ako oporavak napreduje uredno) su u stvari sasvim dovoljna

sjećam se sebe prošlo ljeto. ta dva tjedna sam više-manje bila sama doma (mm radio) i sve to vrijeme kad sam bila sama sam vrtila isti film i lila suze. izbjegavala sam
to raditi pred njim jer znam da ni njemu nije bilo lako i da se jako brinuo za mene... i za moje fizičko i za moje psihičko/emotivno zdravlje nakon toga

u stvari mi je povratak na posao dobro došao jer sam htjela-ne htjela morala misliti na druge stvari, koncentrirati se na svoje zadatke na poslu i brže sam se prešaltala u
kakvu-takvu normalu. da mi i danas mi dođu suze kad vidim trudnicu na ulici ili tv-u, mamu s kikačem u kolicima... da. ali ne vrtim stalno taj film, posao i život me tjeraju
da se posvetim i drugim stvarima, a ne samo samosažaljevanju...

tako da moj savjet jest - odmiruj i odtuguj, otplači ta dva tjedna... a onda dozvoli životu/poslu da te odtrgne od tih misli i kad osjetiš da si spremna... krenite u novu bitku!

sretno! :Wink:

----------


## devet_mjeseci

> hvala ti...jako mi je teško...dr me zezaju,dali su mi bolovanje samo 2tj a ja nisam spremna vratiti se na posao nakon svega..nemam snage a država nema razumjevanja...jadno..


 EEla, prije svog sina izgubila sam tri rane trudnoće (missed ab, i dva blighted ovuma) od čega sam dva puta kiretirana jer nisam prokrvarila sama. Ne samo da država nije imala razumijevanja već nitko nije mogao (tko to nije prošao) znati kako sam se osjećala. S time da ja nisam imala nikakvo dijete i već sam mislila kako ćemo ostati sami ili posvojiti... Nakon što sam treću trudnoću izgubila prokrvarivši na samo Valentinovo 2006. godine, negdje u meni se prelomilo - bit će što bude! Nitko ne može biti u mojoj koži, niti ja više imam snage za plakanje danima i danima. Usmjerila sam se na sasvim desete stvari, bavila se poslom, izlazila, tulumarila, a svaku misao i želju o trudnoći bih potiskivala. Mihovila nismo dugo čekali, imala sam samo jedan menzes u ožujku, u travnju je test bio pozitivan... Ovoga puta nisam trčala odmah kod ginekologa već čekala 8 tjedana kako bih znala na čemu sam po pitanju otkucaja srca - to me koštalo živaca, ali izdržala sam...

Gotovo četiri godine kasnije imam prekrasnog trogodišnjeg sina i kćer na putu. Mihovilova trudnoća bila je školska, a dosad je (da kucam u svaki komadić drva) školska trudnoća i s Gabrijelom (koja je uletjela neplanirano i neposredno nakon operacije žuči!). Što je ono bilo, taj grozan niz...? Tko to zna, nismo u stanju odgovoriti na sva pitanja. Ali znam da samo sami sebi u ovoj priči možemo pomoći i to tako da naprosto okrenemo novu stranicu... Isplači se u ta dva tjedna, a prvi dan otiđi na posao lijepo našminkana i dignute glave. I uživaj u svom djetetu koliko god možeš... 

PS. Moja sestrična ima troje djece. I ona je između prvog i drugog sina imala missed ab. Obje trudnoće su nakon toga bile uredne. Takvih priča imaš na izvoz. Pusa i ne gubi nadu jer stvarno nemaš razloga  :Love:

----------


## EEla

> EEla, prije svog sina izgubila sam tri rane trudnoće (missed ab, i dva blighted ovuma) od čega sam dva puta kiretirana jer nisam prokrvarila sama. Ne samo da država nije imala razumijevanja već nitko nije mogao (tko to nije prošao) znati kako sam se osjećala. S time da ja nisam imala nikakvo dijete i već sam mislila kako ćemo ostati sami ili posvojiti... Nakon što sam treću trudnoću izgubila prokrvarivši na samo Valentinovo 2006. godine, negdje u meni se prelomilo - bit će što bude! Nitko ne može biti u mojoj koži, niti ja više imam snage za plakanje danima i danima. Usmjerila sam se na sasvim desete stvari, bavila se poslom, izlazila, tulumarila, a svaku misao i želju o trudnoći bih potiskivala. Mihovila nismo dugo čekali, imala sam samo jedan menzes u ožujku, u travnju je test bio pozitivan... Ovoga puta nisam trčala odmah kod ginekologa već čekala 8 tjedana kako bih znala na čemu sam po pitanju otkucaja srca - to me koštalo živaca, ali izdržala sam...
> 
> Gotovo četiri godine kasnije imam prekrasnog trogodišnjeg sina i kćer na putu. Mihovilova trudnoća bila je školska, a dosad je (da kucam u svaki komadić drva) školska trudnoća i s Gabrijelom (koja je uletjela neplanirano i neposredno nakon operacije žuči!). Što je ono bilo, taj grozan niz...? Tko to zna, nismo u stanju odgovoriti na sva pitanja. Ali znam da samo sami sebi u ovoj priči možemo pomoći i to tako da naprosto okrenemo novu stranicu... Isplači se u ta dva tjedna, a prvi dan otiđi na posao lijepo našminkana i dignute glave. I uživaj u svom djetetu koliko god možeš... 
> 
> PS. Moja sestrična ima troje djece. I ona je između prvog i drugog sina imala missed ab. Obje trudnoće su nakon toga bile uredne. Takvih priča imaš na izvoz. Pusa i ne gubi nadu jer stvarno nemaš razloga





Predivne riječi...hvala puno...kako vrijeme prolazi,lakše mi je...Neznam što bi da nemam već jedno dijete..nemogu ni zamisliti kako ti je bilo...grozno.. :Sad:   Neću odustat i nedam se..nadam se da ćemo uspjeti i da će otkriti uzrok svega toga..Držim ti fige da sve bude u redu i veliko hvala..Ostajem doma sljedećih 6mj a možda i duže jer sam se uspjela dogovorit s poslodavcem da mi da otkaz kao višak....treba mi to..želim uživati u svojoj curici i zaboraviti na svo zlo i polako krenuti dalje.. puse  :Smile:

----------


## irena84

Dobar dan. Molim vas za vaše mišljenje.Imam 26 godina i 26.03.2011 sam imala spontani pobačaj u 5 tjednu tudnoće. Na ginekološkom odjelu u Puli ustnovili su da je plod bio preslab, ili je jajašce oplđeno pred samu mensturaciju. Nije bilo kiretaže već sam krvarila sedam dana s time da su mi dali inekciju da se maternica stisne da izađe sve van. Danas 05.04.2011, bila sam na ginekološkom pregledu gdje je ultrazvukom utvrđeno da je sve čisto i uredno. Pošto se ja dobro osjećam, i nisam imala nikakve kirurške zahvate, te su mi rekli da se to smatra menstruacijom dali ja mogu ostati odmah trudna, i dali postoji koji rizik s obzirom na gore navedeno.
Ginekološki nalaz od 26.03.2011
Ginekološka anamneza
Poroda:0
Ab:0
ZM:15.02.11
Menstr.ciklus: 30-35/7-8
Nalaz
Vanj.spolovilo nulipare, rodnica srednje prostrana, sekrecija oskudna, krvava.R.dio znači. vu zatvoreno. Uterus mali, u AVF-, mekan, mobilan. Adneksalno bez bolova, bez rezistencija.
UZV-TVD: uterus AVF,,  uredne teksture i kontura. Centralni odjek mjeri 13mm, hiperhogen, nehomogen. Prikažu se ovarija obostrano, uredna izgleda. Džep slob. tekućine 2cm u Douglasu.
Gravindeks na prijemu negativan.
Diagnoza
Grav hbd V/VII
Ab.spontaneus i.o.
Preporuka 
Ad KKS, BHCG

Unaprijed zahvaljujem Irena
p.s. 26,03,2011 nalaz krvi je pokazao da je beta 10

----------


## crna ovca

Vec danima citam postove s ovog foruma i gledam sebe u vama. Nakon skoro dvije godine pokusavanja i tri kemijske trudnoce nismo docekali nasu bebalicu. MM i ja smo trenutno u fazi pauziranja i odmora, a na jesen krecemo sa inseminacijama i trebamo odluciti sto dalje. Treba nam odmor od depresije i razocarenja. Mi smo jedni od onih kod kojih se ne zna zasto jos nismo trudni(ili bolje receno, nismo jos dobili pravu dijagnozu), jer je "sve uredu". Ginekolog nam stalno ponavlja one iste grozne rijeci "biti ce" igovori nam da imamo jos puuuuno vremena jer smo jos mladi (ja 28, MM 35), a ja se osjecam kao da stojim na mjestu. Zadnja kemijska mi je bila u travnju. Pojavila se slaba druga crta, ja nekako pospana stalno i imam feeling da se nesto dogadja. To je bilo 26dc popodne. Sutradan ujutro opet slaba crta, napravih 2 testa. Taj isti dan popodne test neg. Sutradan vadim betu ona neg. Vjestica je dosla 5 dana nakon toga. Bila sam luda i nisam htjela poslusati muza kada mi je rekao da je jos prerano sa se radujemo. Jos osjetim posljedice tog soka, a da zacinimo stvari moja mladja seka je upravo saznala da je trudna... Presretna sam sto cu biti teta, ali nista oko sebe ne gledas sa istim ocima i radoscu kad prolazis kroz prazninu.... Prazna sam i ne mogu vise plakati. Ne pronalazim vise rijeci da se utjesim, pa sam odlucila konacno potporu potraziti od ljudi koji ptolaze i gore stvari od mene...

----------


## Mury

*crna ovca*, znam kako se osjećaš. Evo i moje priče: 05/09 prvi IVF, vraćena 3 embrija stara 5 dana, prva beta 190, druga za 2 dana 588, prvi uzv vidi se jda gestacijska vrećica, da bi 4 dana nakon prvog uzv počelo krvarenje (subotom), pon. odem svom MPO dr. nema više gest. vrećice, utrokom beta 18, i tako se ruše nebo nad nama...a bili smo tako sretni jer smo uspjeli iz prvog IVF-a. Potom sljedi još 6 neuspjelih IVF-ova, da bih u siječnju o.g. dva dana prije očekivane M počelo nešto smeđe, pa stane, napravim test dan prije očekivane M, blaga crta, dva dana nakon kašnjenja M beta 99, ja i dalje pomalo krvaruckam, dr. mi naredi strogo mirovanje i utrogestane, za 4 dana ponavljam butu, iznosi 460 i dalje krvaruckanje, ništa se na uzv ne vidi, i za 5 dana opet skroz prokrvarim beta padne na 32, pa 17...i još jedan kraj.
Upravo sada, jučer nakon kašnjenja dva dana M prvo ujutro bljeda crta, pa beta 18,75, jučer cijeli dan ništa, jutros opet 2-3 smeđe vodenaste kapi, i sad opet igra živaca. Mada znam da od tog nema ništa, ali ja sam ipak od jučer na heparinu ( budući imam trombofiliju) i utrogestanima, jer mooooooooožda se ipaknešto uhvati i ostane ( možeš mislit koja glupa nada), i što je najgore odgodit će mi postupak u 7 mjesecu koji sam planirala odraditi dok sam na GO (jer moram u drugi grad po svoje 3 zamrznute jajne stanice).

----------


## crna ovca

Draga  Mury... prvo, palci gore za trud i predanost. Tvoja priča naspram moje je....svaka vam čast!!! Držim vam fige da ostaneš trudna upravo sada kad se najmanje nadaš...da odeš na G.O. i vratiš se na posao sa velikim osmjehom na licu koji se ne može sakriti...

Svaki dan razmišljam, a MM "viče" na mene, o našem početku na jesen. Ne znam ni gdje bih krenula?? Trudim se ne čitati previše još o cijelom postupku...ne znam idu li mi prvo inseminacije ili će na odmah preporučiti da idemo na IVF. Moj MPO dr. mi govori da ne preporučava da stimuliramo ciklus Klomifenom, jer imam redovne O, pa ne zna što bi moglo ispasti iz svega, a u biti čeka da ja kažem da ja sad to želim bez obzira što on preporučava. Nakon 6 mjeseci folikulometrija uz štopericu Decapeptylom nismo uspjeli zatrudniti. O.g. u travnju sam imala zadnju kemijsku trudnoću, a to mi se u isto vrijeme dogodilo i prošle godine??? Stalno mislim da je problem u meni, jer mi je maternica "zavaljena" prema kičmi i malo zakrenuta u desnu stranu, pa mi je desni jajnik malo teže dostupan. 

Htjela sam to i prije pitati, što se događa sa plodom nakon neuspjelog IVF-a, jesi li prokrvarila ili je plod i gestacijska samo nestao???

Znam, da bi trebala malo početi čitati podforum potpomognuta oplodnja, ali iskreno...malo me strah.

----------


## MartyLove

Ja sam spontani imala 31.3. u 9+3tj... 
Saznala sam da sam trudna sa tri tjedna kad se vidjelo skoro pa ništa. Do 9 tjedna imala sam još tri pregleda. U prvom nije bio zadovoljan veličinom ploda, na drugom ultrazvuku, gestacijska vrečica imala je oblik banane i tada mi je rekao da ne vjeruje da će biti dobro ali dao mi je šansu 50-50%. Čekala sam dva tjedna i na trečem napokon sve super-'školski primjer' dobrog razvoja i kuca suce, malo suce....sad mi suza ide kad pomislim da se moglo razviti malo biće. No nije. Kada sam nakon tri tjedna došla na 4 pregled otkucaja nije bilo. Plod se već 'posušio' i po procjeni doktora umrlo je dva tjedna ranije ili samo tjedan dana nakon 'školskog primjera' dobrog razvoja. Par dana nakon toga bila sam na stolu na Sv. Duhu. Tuga i sve što sam tada osječala bilo je pojačano time da mi je muž otišao samo tjedan dana ranije na brod i da sam sve proživjela sama. Nakon sve te kalvarije vratila sam se na posao i ponekad još čula pitanje kako ti napreduje trudnoća ...pravila se da sam dobro ali bila sam jako tužna...nekako sam čekala muža da zajedno odtugujemo tu malu bubicu. Nakon 2 mj muž je došao i nekako je bilo lakše i meni i njemu koji je to sve proživljavao sam na moru. 
Čekala sam 3 m i sad sa prvom mjesečnicom tražila pomoć doktora jer muž opet treba na more pa da na malo pomogne  :Klap:  
Bila su tri folikularna mjehurića, bila je ovulacija, menga kasni 3 dana (uzela sam si najduži ciklus od 35dana) i idem na pregled. 
Možda jesam, onako odmah iz prvog pokušaja?
Možda i nisam? 
Nadam se da ipak jesam?!!!
Javim  :Wink:

----------


## Shania

Danas mi je jedan od težih dana, bila sam kod doktorice na pregledu pa mi se sve vratilo. :Sad: 

Imala sam "samo"  biokemijsku 30.06. nakon 5 mj . našeg truda, u mojoj 35 godini,  2 dana mi je kasnila imala sam plusić..pa dvije crtice..pa opet plusić..pa sam se malo tresla, nekontrolirano, pa nisam mogla smiriti tijelo koje se treslo od sreće..i plakanja

Život je stao tu sekundu, sama pomisao da je u meni moja točkica me skroz promjenila , nisam mogla zamisliti da se žene tako osjećaju kad vide taj plusić..

tada nisam znala niti razmišljala o betama..uzv....gestacijskim vrećicama...Otišla sam na posao kao leptirić i svako malo ponavljala "ja sam trudna"

Krvarenje je stiglo 03.07.  bilo je  jako ali samo 3 dana,  beta 13 pa 6  :Sad: 
bolovi slabi ali psiha..jao..jao...tugaaa...

Drugu m sam dobila 28 dan, točno imam jako uredan ciklus, trajala je 1,5 dan.

Dr. danas kaže da je sve na svome mjestu, endometrij tanak, uterus prazan, a moram vam priznati da sam se čak potajno nadala da je ova zadnja M bila lažna :Rolling Eyes: 
Sve je normalno i na svome mjestu, samo moje srce zna da prvi plusić se nikad više neće ponoviti da bude PRVI jer ću slijedeći put imati puno ????? iznad glave.
Nema dana da ne pomislim  na tu moju točkicu što bi bilo..da je bilo.. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivanammm

moguće je da sam prije mjesec i pol imala spontani jer mi je menstruacija nakon kašnjenja od 15 dana (a inače je točna u minut) došla jaaako obilna i grčevita uz da tako kažem krvave komadiće/ugruške. ne pitajte me zašto ništa nisam poduzela u tih 15 dana kašnjenja i gdje sam ovih mjesec i pol jer je ta priča prebolna za ispričati...ono što mene zanima je dal mi ginekolog pregledom nakon mjesec i pol od mogućeg spontanog može ustvrditi dal se zaista radilo o spontanom ili ne

----------


## Optimisticna

Mislim da ne

----------


## vatrica

Imala sam spontani pobačaj još dok nisam ni znala da sam trudna. Strašno me muči to da li sam mogla,da sam otišla par dana prije na pregled, spriječiti to.Uopće mi nije padalo na pamet da bi se to moglo dogoditi.

----------


## amazonka

Vatrica, spontani na žalost, nisi mogla spriječiti.
Naprosto se dogodilo, vjerojatno ima razlog
ali to se dokazuje pretragama, ako tako procjeni liječnik.

U kojem tjednu si imala spontani?

----------


## vatrica

Bila sam trudna mjesec dana.

----------


## oleandrina

Drage forumašice... ne znam nastavljam li se na pravu temu, a nisam našla istu/sličnu situaciju kao svoju pa molim za bilo kakav komentar. Kod mene je najvjerojatnije došlo do biokemijske trudnoće, jer je u urinu bio plusić na 12. dan kašnjenja menstruacije (6 dana ranije bio je negativan). Međutim isti taj dan navečer počela sam lagano krvariti-tzv. spotting o kom svuda čitam, i onda je 2 dana potpuno stalo, pa je opet malo krenulo, skupa sa temperaturicom 37,2. Iduća 3 dana mi se pojavljivala smeđa sukrvica, lagana, do odlaska na privatni pregled zbog tih istih krvarenja. Na pregledu me ginekolog pogledao na uzv, znači u tom trenu je od ZM prošlo 6tj.+3d. S obzirom da na uzv nije bilo vidljivo ništa osim zadebljane sluznice, i nekakvog malog krvarenja (?) dr. je zaključio da sam imala spontani pobačaj i dao mi je hormonske injekcije da se izazove menstruacija. Menstruacija je došla nakon skoro cijelog jednog dana, bolna ali ne s puno sadržaja. Dobila sam i antibiotik radi prevencije moguće infekcije. Nikakve druge pretrage nije radio. Zar se spontani tako "dijagnosticira"? Ja sam za 2 dana (unatoč menzesu) izvadila betu iz krvi jer me to sve jako mučilo, bila je 73. 
Zna li tko za sličnu priču ili mu se dogodila, da biokemijska nije sama završila nego se menzes izazvao hormonima? Utješite me... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## paučica

Oleandrina, žao mi je zbog tvoje situacije. I sama sam nedavno to prošla, gotovo isto kao ti. Isto je na uzv ustanovljeno da ploda nema, da sam imala spontani. Doktorica mi je prepisala tablete koje će pomoći da se sadržaj maternice istisne što prije van. Pretpostavljam da je to slično ovome što si ti dobila. Ja to nisam htjela piti. Nekako, nisam željela sudjelovati u tome što se I tako moralo dogoditi.
Isto sam dugo razmišljala o toj trudnoći... Nakon nekog vremena bit će ti lakše!

Jeli ti to bila prva trudnoća?

----------


## SexySpru

Oleandrina, evo ako će ti biti lakše ja sam kao i paučica dobila tablete koje imaju funkciju kontrakcije maternice da izbaci sve preostalo iznutra. Ja sam isto bila trudna 6 tj. Te sam pocetkom tog 6tj. Dobila nekakav smeđi iscjedak koji se pojavljivao tjekom jutarnjih sati a smanjivao se poslijepodne, s obzirom da mi je ginekolog bio na GO čekala sam od utorka do slijedećeg ponedjeljka, ali nažalost nisam dočekala već sam u petak prokrvarila i dok sam došla do bolnice (kroz nekih 3h) kod mene su ostali samo ugrušci, da su se već čudili u bolnici da izmišljam.
Tako da mislim da ti je to sasvim normalono (ako se to tako može nazvati). Glavu gore, proći će, samo treba vremena.

----------

